# Loader reboot after BIOS disk C:



## lissyara (Apr 2, 2022)

X9SCD-F motherboard, installed TEAM TM8FP4512G (ven:1987, dev:5012) via stupid adapter
bios mod, added Option ROM from "Samsung 950 SSD"
(like as https://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=9:69793 or https://ideafix.name/?p=4782)

linux, windows - all OK, it see as old boot device, boot from it, install to IT (non-UEFI mode)

13.0 or 13.1-RC1 - reboot, last line

```
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER, found
```
12.2 - reboot, last line

```
Starting BTX loader
```
some times I can see last line: BIOS disk C: ... and reboot

11.2 - boot OK, work OK

loader error?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 2, 2022)

Sounds like it stalls around here:





						boot.config(5)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				




I have never inserted an OptionROM in a BIOS. I doubt most people even understand what you have done.
You installed an OptionROM into the SuperMicro BIOS to make it boot from NVMe.
Unfortunately this is not working on newer FreeBSD's.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 2, 2022)

Are these results from the FreeBSD Install Memstick or from a prior NVMe installation?


----------



## lissyara (Apr 2, 2022)

> Are these results from the FreeBSD Install Memstick or from a prior NVMe installation?


it's result boot from network - mfsbsd ISO, or installer ISO


> Unfortunately this is not working on newer FreeBSD's.


Thank you, Captain Obvious =)


> I have never inserted an OptionROM in a BIOS.


may be you not use NVME on old computers, pre-UEFI?



​


----------



## _martin (Apr 2, 2022)

Wasn't lua introduced in 12? 
This part of the loader (btx) is a boot stub where you don't have much debugging options on physical box. Sudden reboot here is most likely triple fault.
If I had this issue I'd try manually find the location of the issue starting here: stand/i386/btx/btxld/btxldr.S with the `puts` and `cli; hlt` to stop the execution.


----------



## covacat (Apr 2, 2022)

try to create a 'frankesteined' boot disk
copy /boot/loader* from a 11.x (latest working) to a 13.x boot image (overwrite the provided ones with the 11.x ones)
the 11.x loader should be able to load newer kernel and modules 

12.x boot loaders are known to create problems at least with pxe because they are too large


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes that was my first though. Make an arm like frankenbooter.

It would be helpful to know if this really started after FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE or Only on 12+
What about FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE?
Did it really break between 11.2 and 11.3?
That is a key question. That would be different story (Than Lua broke it).


----------



## covacat (Apr 2, 2022)

i tested several pxe variants and the newest working was 11.something / can't remember
then i moved to ipxe which works well with mfsbsd


----------



## lissyara (Apr 2, 2022)

> try to create a 'frankesteined' boot disk
> copy /boot/loader* from a 11.x (latest working) to a 13.x boot image (overwrite the provided ones with the 11.x ones)
> the 11.x loader should be able to load newer kernel and modules


I try, it's work (in the case of mfsbsd, the kernel boot, but cannot find where mount / disk. I think it can be solved)



> It would be helpful to know if this really started after FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE or Only on 12+
> What about FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE?
> Did it really break between 11.2 and 11.3?
> That is a key question. That would be different story (Than Lua broke it).


OK, I try



> i tested several pxe variants and the newest working was 11.something / can't remember
> then i moved to ipxe which works well with mfsbsd


it's very simple for pxelinux

```
LABEL   mfsBSD_13.0
        MENU LABEL mfsBSD 13.0 amd64
        LINUX memdisk
        INITRD http://pxe1.host-food.ru/tftp/iso/FreeBSD/mfsbsd-13.0-RELEASE-amd64.iso
        APPEND iso raw
```


----------



## lissyara (Apr 3, 2022)

> It would be helpful to know if this really started after FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE or Only on 12+
> What about FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE?
> Did it really break between 11.2 and 11.3?
> That is a key question. That would be different story (Than Lua broke it).



11.3 - see screenshot, 11.4 - reboot


----------

